# Throw away your camera.



## Desecrated (Jul 14, 2008)

"flee" digital cam on the Behance Network


----------



## playstopause (Jul 14, 2008)

Cool stuff!!! Especially for badminton shots!


----------



## MikeH (Jul 14, 2008)

I must say, that's pretty sweet.


----------



## Zak1233 (Jul 14, 2008)

pretty cool!! would like to try that


----------



## Drew (Jul 14, 2008)

Interesting, but it looks to be pretty much just a computer mockup at this point.


----------

